# Starship tutorial 2019



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: Starship tutorial 2019

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 23 Oct 2019

*File Category*: Slingshots

This tutorial will guide you in making a "starship" slingshot with a steady PVC armrest.

I recommend using minimum 18 mm (0.7 inches) thick Baltic birch plywood for this project. If 22 mm (0.86 inches) Baltic birch plywood is available to you, choose that option for added safety, particularly with emphasis on the slingshot fork unit if you intend to use very strong band sets.

Although I deem this homemade device to be structurally safe according to my shooting tests using fairly strong bands, making your own version of this "starship" slingshot based on this tutorial is of course entirely at your own risk.

You should always wear safety glasses when using this kind of device.

Your feedback will be appreciated.

Click here to download this file


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

wow thats a cool file PS thanks !


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you! Very clever design.


----------



## whadafork (Oct 25, 2018)

One of the most detailed tutorials in the forum. Really appreciate the effort, thanks Pebble.


----------

